# Bullied at work



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello all,

This is an urgent rant that I must post to all on this website. I am currently at work on my lunch break. Earlier this morning a man bullied me and one of the other employees at my job. He also rudely told me to do something. I don't get why I of all people simply can't catch a break. Why do I get dumbed down all the time and why do people always ignore me and never want to help me? I asked people about it no reply. They all said to just get over it! Wtf?


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

At least you have a job man. Some people here don't have any jobs at all including me.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Setolac said:


> At least you have a job man. Some people here don't have any jobs at all including me.


Thats true but with the life I have now its just one more thing to add fuel to the fire. He wouldn't even let me leave at the end of the day!!


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

People use people like us, we're easy targets, until we can learn to stick up for ourselves, we'll continue to be used and abused.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

jesse93 said:


> People use people like us, we're easy targets, until we can learn to stick up for ourselves, we'll continue to be used and abused.


Thats exactly whats happening to me.


----------



## Conquer Fear (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't handle working and that is a primary reason, either being bullied or disrespected or ganged up on... 

The bottom line is, if you isolate yourself or are not friendly or part of any group of friends there, it will be extremely hard... At first people will test you, but if at any point, you make friends with new people, generally, the bullies from that day on will usually COMPLETELY leave you alone...

As hard as it is, I learned that you pretty much should NEVER tell anyone else what anyone else did if at all possible... co-worker or manager etc...(I mean maybe if some policy wasn't handled well POSSIBLY) but everything else....

If someone treats you disrespectfully, which happens all the time at any work environment, generally better to directly stand up for yourself...even if it is a dumb remark, that is better than saying nothing....

Depends on the situation, if they are hostile, you can be hostile right back, if they are vaguely unfriendly, be vaguely unfriendly, if they ignore you, ignore them. And you can do all of these things within reason, if anyone every asks you, you can say that they initiated it.....Each case and person is different.

All of this is easier said than done and I am not currently working, but that has been my experience when I did work.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Conquer Fear said:


> I can't handle working and that is a primary reason, either being bullied or disrespected or ganged up on...
> 
> The bottom line is, if you isolate yourself or are not friendly or part of any group of friends there, it will be extremely hard... At first people will test you, but if at any point, you make friends with new people, generally, the bullies from that day on will usually COMPLETELY leave you alone...
> 
> ...


Another very interesting post. You really know how to handle situations like these. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

Setolac said:


> At least you have a job man. Some people here don't have any jobs at all including me.


-_-
I'm sorry but this was really stupid, did you even read what he wrote?

If somebody came to you and said I was raped today at work, you would say, well at least you have a job, so dont complain?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you get into what they did and said?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe you can tell the boss or person above you.. that could also possibly go bad though. No one deserves to be treat **** at work. If you seem reserved then people may do this to get a reaction.


----------



## Vamp6 (Jun 24, 2012)

I worked at a job once where I felt picked on by co workers. They weren't very nice at all. I eventually quit the job I regretted quitting because I was out of work for a long time after that. Now I have a job where people actually treat me with respect. The only thing that sucks is I am afraid to look for a better job because I am for the first time in my life comfortable with the people I work with. I would try to look for a new job and quit the one you have once you are sure you have the new one for sure.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

I was bullied by a praying mantis before and no one around me tried to help me get it off of my back. They just stared at me. :no Sometimes, you just have to jump and thrash about to fix your problems. 

That being said, if this "man" is outside of the company/a customer, it's always helpful to go to a supervisor about the problem but just know that they really can't do anything about it besides addressing it at the next meeting. But if it's a coworker, your supervisors can help you. Well, now that you've experienced it too, grow stronger from it and when you see it happening to someone else, you can stand up for that person!!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I was also bullied at work until I told my boss what was going on. I don't know if you have read my thread about a co worker of mine calling me fat. Yeah, she did call me that and she is not even skinny herself. Anyway, I told my boss what was going on and the people I work with and I had a meeting with the boss today in one room. The boss told them that making fun of people is not allowed in the work place and that we all need to fix our relation with each other and focus on making the business progress. THAT'S WHAT PEOPLE AT WORK ARE SUPPOSE TO FOCUS ON. Not being pricks that have the mentality of a teenager. I'm sorry but a lot of people seriously need to grow the f&ck up. I am sorry you are not having a great day at work. I don't think there ever is for anyone but seriously dude, no one should ever stress you out especially if you go to work on a daily basis. We spend the most of our days at work instead of at home so it's important to fix the problems you are having in the working environment. I just have to say that I am lucky my boss was able to feel my pain. I opened up to him about my anxiety and mental health problems and he was very nice enough to defend me. Not many people will but in my situation, I was lucky. There should be more people like him in this world.


----------

